# Picking Up A Murray In The Morning.



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 12, 2016)

Picking this up tomorrow morning. Any info would be cool if y'all have any. Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2016)

A 70's issue?


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 13, 2016)

Looks like a mid 80's bike with the wrong chainring. Maybe $40-50


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2016)

The most common seen USA cruiser mid 80s
Fun to ride; nothin special....


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 14, 2016)

it does ride nice!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 20, 2016)

Usually a black date code sticker on the seat tube, just above the crank.


----------



## spoker (Jul 20, 2017)

heres mine its a 1980,built in canton ohio,yes good old usa,same place your ridding craftsman mower comes from,they came with white walls and rea decent chrome drop centers,i took the wheel set off to use for somthing else and put on heavy duty oversize huffy wheel set,got it on craigs for 50 bucks-phone hasnt rung,i musta deleted it from my files,its also on here on the customized thread if you wanna see it


----------

